# Warden als Allrounder



## Goddi8 (16. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,  bisher habe ich um die Knollys einen Bogen gemacht und als schwer und DH lastig abgehakt. Bis ich eines in der Hand hatte  Beim Warden schreien die Daten mit langem Reach und tiefem Tretlager nach Enduro. Die Reviews zeigen aber eher ein anderes Bild von einem Bike das sich in technischem Auf und Ab sowie auch bei ausgedehnten Touren in den Alpen wohlfühlt und zwar nicht im Sprint aber doch effizient 1000hm am Stück gut möglich sind.
Wie ist denn die Wirklichkeit? 
Was wiegen denn die Rahmen tatsächlich? Sind die 3,2 kg mit schlankem Dämpfer realistisch?

Grüße Thorsten


----------



## Bikewurst (16. August 2016)

Ich habe mir mein Chilcotin recht leicht aufgebaut mit Pike Soloair, Monarch, E13 TRS+ Kurbel und Carbongedöhns hier und da.
Es wiegt jetzt mit Pedalen glatte 13kg und klettert prima, ist im Trail spritzig und nimmt bergab alles was man ihm entgegenwirft.
Das wird bei einem entsprechend aufgebauten Warden nicht anders sein. Eher noch besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mophi (16. August 2016)

Hallo Thorsten,
eindeutig, ja! Das Warden hat definitv Allround-Qualitäten!
Geht super ums Eck, leicht durch die Luft und passabel bergauf.


----------



## Goddi8 (16. August 2016)

Ich bin überzeugt Rahmen ist bestellt


----------



## mophi (16. August 2016)

Wow, ohne Probefahrt?
Wo hast du ihn bestellt?


----------



## Goddi8 (16. August 2016)

Probegesessen, - gerollt bin ich. Bestellt in England. War jetzt eher Zufall da Spitzenschnapper. Gelegenheiten muss man ergreifen


----------



## Phil-Joe (18. August 2016)

Ich glaub' wir müssen mal per PM Kontakt aufnehmen ... das blaue Warden ist der Knaller.


----------



## Goddi8 (18. August 2016)

Meinst Du mich oder mophi? Meines wird schwarz 
Kontakt aber immer gerne


----------



## f00f (18. August 2016)

@Goddi8 Die Probefahrt mit dem Coal ist dann wohl hinfällig? 

Darf man fragen, was dich, ausser dass es ein Schnapper war, dazu bewogen hat das Warden zu nehmen und was du in etwa bezahlt hast?
Danke dir!


----------



## Goddi8 (18. August 2016)

ertappt.
Vielleicht doch und Du darfst das Warden fahren.
Ausschlaggebend war der Preis - inkl. Dbinline und Versand weniger als ein Coal Rahmen nackig.
Aber auch zwei technische Punkte. OR etwas länger und verstellbare Geo. 
Ich fahre gerne technisch bergauf und mit dem Warden kann ich hier einfach ändern und schlag nicht immer mit der Kurbel an. Für ein Ballertag wird es dann schön tief.


----------



## mophi (18. August 2016)

Hallo Thorsten,

Ein Tipp, wenn du auch Trails bergauf fährst: Schau, dass du eine Kurbel mit max. 170mm nimmst, das Tretlager ist doch recht tief. Ich habe eine 170mm Kurbel und fahre mittlerweile ausschließlich in der "höheren" repektive "steileren" Geometrieeinstellung. Hinzu kommt noch, dass die Empfehlung des SAGs bei 30% liegt. So komme ich bislang gut hin.  Und die Traktion des Hinterbaus ist gerade bergauf wirklich super. Bergab muss man das Warden m.E. ein wenig animieren, also flott fahren und Spaß haben 
Hmm, wobei, war jetzt auch paar Tage "Bikestolpern", da gings auch erstaunlich gut. Das hätte ich ehrlich gesagt, so nicht erwartet.

Naja, du wirst deine Erfahrungen machen.

Best...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goddi8 (18. August 2016)

Danke! Das klingt gut. Mit 345 Tretlager ist es ja heute schon hoch 
Die Kurbel ist gesetzt, sofern sie passt kommt da die Vyro dran. Die kann 170 und 175 wobei dann halt der Kurbelarm anschlägt.
Ich bin guter Dinge, dass es sich gut Stolpern lässt bzw nicht schlechter als das auch zur Wahl stehende Coal oder ein 301 MK13


----------



## mophi (18. August 2016)

genau, meistens ist eh der Fahrer der limitierende Faktor


----------



## Phil-Joe (22. August 2016)

Bei dem Bike vermutlich fast noch mehr als bei anderen.

Aber der Preis klingt echt interessant. Und dann Step by Step mit schicken Teilen aufgebaut. *schmacht*


----------



## Goddi8 (22. August 2016)

da muss ich dich ein wenig enttäuschen. Das wird das Arbeitspferd und nicht die Beauty Queen.
Die meisten Teile kommen vom Vorgänger nur ein paar Kleinigkeiten kommen neu


----------



## Phil-Joe (23. August 2016)

Naja ... das Teil will ja auch. Bin gespannt, wie dann der Aufbau aussieht.
Halt uns mal auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Goddi8 (24. August 2016)

Yep, Bilder dann in der Galerie. Kann aber ein wenig dauern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil-Joe (25. August 2016)

Leider geil. Das Ding ist einfach der Kracher.


----------



## Goddi8 (29. August 2016)

So, das erste neue Bauteil ist da und wird heute Abend fachgerecht in den Rahmen gedengelt. Der Acros Steuersatz freut sich schon.
For the records. Der schwarze Rahmen wiegt inkl Achse, DB Inline und Kleinkram ( ohne ISCG und Aufnahmen für Umwerfer) an der Kofferwaage 3,3kg. Fettsack


----------



## Phil-Joe (29. August 2016)

Aber ein schicker Fettsack.


----------



## Goddi8 (3. September 2016)

Der Fettsack ärgert mich . Am Hinterbau stimmt was nicht. Wenn ich alle Schrauben nach Vorgabe anziehe, blockiert er.
Identifiziert wurde die Verbindung zwischen Sitzstrebe und Hebelei





Das Lager ist so eingepresst, dass es nach außen abschießt, nach innen ist eine Lücke von ca. 1mm.
An die Warden Owner.  Gehören da Spacer rein? Wenn ich so die Schraube anziehe, presst es den Hebel direkt auf die Strebe. Da kann sich nicht viel bewegen.


----------



## mophi (4. September 2016)

Hast du schon eine Lösung? Ansonsten kann ich morgen mal nachsehen.


----------



## Goddi8 (4. September 2016)

Ja, danke. Da gehören tatsächlich Spacer rein. 
Anscheinend wurde der Rahmen für einen Transport zerlegt und beim Zusammenbau hat der Händler wohl die Spacer vergessen.


----------



## mophi (4. September 2016)

Super.


----------



## Phil-Joe (6. September 2016)

-.- Ohne Worte.


----------



## Goddi8 (6. September 2016)

Ich hatte ein paar - kann aber passieren. Vor allem kann ich jetzt prüfen, ob das Knolly Versprechen, dass es alle Teile, oder fast alle, im Baumarkt gibt, auch prüfen


----------



## thxelf38 (6. September 2016)

Woher hast du das Versprechen?
England? CRC?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goddi8 (6. September 2016)

Von der Knolly Webseite:
And, wherever possible, we use commonly available metric fasteners so that they are easily replaced if damaged or lost.

Zugegebenermaßen ist das aber alt  und ich habe es ein wenig frei ausgelegt. Anyway, die Unterlegscheiben die bei mir fehlen, gibt es definitiv im gut sortierten Eisenwarenladen. Ich hab nämlich dort heute welche gekauft, zumindest welche die passen


----------



## pro-wheels (10. September 2016)

Die Preise für Knolly sind in Deutschland nun auch sehr Human, je nach dem wo man den Rahmen kauft. Übersee oder England rentiert sich doch fast nicht?


----------



## Goddi8 (10. September 2016)

Hi Sven, nein, rentiert sich normal nicht. Dein Preis ist gut und besser als UK. Wie gesagt war das Zufall und der Shop hat wohl sein letztes Knolly damit verkauft hat. Zumindest hat er jetzt keine mehr.


----------



## vitaminc (10. September 2016)

hier übrigens mal schönes Statements von Noel (von mtbr):



> Question: Any hints as to when those new products which are being developed might drop? (nearest quarter would be ok). Or do you prefer to keep those dates fluid?
> 
> Answer: I'd prefer not to give any firm dates but we are very active in development. One challenge is that the industry has been very unstable the past few years, essentially with the focus of large players trying to "out feature" each other by rushing ideas to market before these ideas / features have been fully evolved.
> 
> ...



Schade dass man nicht mehr erfährt an was Knolly derzeit entwickelt, ich hatte die Hoffnung das sie schon bald mit nem 29er um die Ecke kommen..

Wegen Preise: Ich finde für so'n kleinen Hersteller sind die Preise echt ok. Ist auch kein 0815 Hersteller. Mir ziemlich sympathisch, ähnlich auch Banshee, die preislich nochmals darunter liegen...


----------



## pro-wheels (10. September 2016)

Preislich sind die Knollys nun auf dem Stand von Banshee, jedoch mit wesentlich besserer Verarbeitung.
Die hohen Preise anfangs waren teils dem Vertriebsweg zu verschulden.Knolly hat daher keinen regulären D Vertrieb mehr.
Wir bekommen unsere Ware nun über einen besseren Weg 




vitaminc schrieb:


> hier übrigens mal schönes Statements von Noel (von mtbr):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vitaminc (10. September 2016)

pro-wheels schrieb:


> Preislich sind die Knollys nun auf dem Stand von Banshee, jedoch mit wesentlich besserer Verarbeitung.
> Die hohen Preise anfangs waren teils dem Vertriebsweg zu verschulden.Knolly hat daher keinen regulären D Vertrieb mehr.
> Wir bekommen unsere Ware nun über einen besseren Weg



Banshee hat doch angeblich die Preise für 2017 gesenkt. Also ich glaube kaum das Knolly preislich mithalten kann.
Bislang wurde Knolly von Tri-Cycles vertrieben, nun nicht mehr?

Mir nützt das ja unter dem Strich nichts, würde jederzeit zum Knolly greifen, das Warden fährt sich geil, aber es hat nunmal die für mich falsche Laufradgröße 

ps, ach ich sehe gerade das du keine Banshee mehr im Shop führst..


----------



## pro-wheels (10. September 2016)

Banshee wird es ab 2017 nicht mehr über den Fachhandel geben nurnoch Direktvertrieb , daher auch etwas günstiger -> ob das so sinnvoll ist wird Banshee aber schnell merken.

Das Banshee hat mit einem Cane Creek UVP 2000€ gekostet, das Warden nun UVP 2099€!
Die Verarbeitung ist aber wesentlich besser, auch das Rahmengewicht ist deutlich (500-600gr) unter Banshee Niveau.
Banshee hat aber den grossen Vorteil der variablen Ausfaller -> 2017 jedoch auch mit weniger Auswahl.

Tri Cycle ist nicht mehr der deutsche Vertrieb

Warden ist für 650b ausgelegt, aber 26" geht auch, warum auch nicht? geht bei Banshee doch auch... Die Banshee Rahmen sind ebenfalls für 650b optimiert.
Den Ausfaller den du für 26" kaufst ist einfach etwas kürzer als ein 650, lediglich der Radstand änder sich.


----------



## vitaminc (10. September 2016)

pro-wheels schrieb:


> Banshee wird es ab 2017 nicht mehr über den Fachhandel geben nurnoch Direktvertrieb , daher auch etwas günstiger -> ob das so sinnvoll ist wird Banshee aber schnell merken.
> 
> Das Banshee hat mit einem Cane Creek UVP 2000€ gekostet, das Warden nun UVP 2099€!
> Die Verarbeitung ist aber wesentlich besser, auch das Rahmengewicht ist deutlich (500-600gr) unter Banshee Niveau.
> ...



Danke für die Info's, fraglich wo ich dann die 2017er Modelle von Banshee noch probefahren kann. Mir geht es halt um 29", bei Banshee um das Prime. Everyday26 soll angeblich immer noch Banshee vertreiben.

Ich bin jedenfalls nicht der Einzige der sich von Knolly ein Warden 29" wünscht 
Alternative wäre wenn Pivot eine günstige Alu-Variante Ihres Switchblade bringen würde.


----------



## pro-wheels (10. September 2016)

Banshee Probefahrt -> ? wird schwer übers Internet.
Knolly bringt ein 29er, warte noch etwas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil-Joe (12. September 2016)

Das sind ja sehr interessant News hier ... wenn ich überlege, dass bisher die Preise vom Warden bei locker 2.500 € für nackigen Rahmen lagen. Da fiel im direkten Vgl. der Schritt weg von Nicolai nur schwer. Zumindest, wenn man als Zielstellung in erster Hinsicht hochwertigen und funktionell guten Alu-Rahmen setzt. Ich persönlich find' Knöllchen auch ziemlich toll! Sehen einfach nur gut aus.

Bin gespannt, wann der 29er von Knolly kommt. Irgendwie kann ich mich mit dem Gedanken immer mehr anfreunden und wenn ich überlege ... bspw. das Ripley LS ... Wahnsinn! Bin schon wieder wuschig. Wird es eigentlich die Knollys auch mit dem kleinen Coil-Dämpfer von CC geben?


----------



## Stefan H (12. September 2016)

Hallo Gentlemans.
Vorab, wir werden weiterhin den Knolly Vertrieb aufrecht erhalten. Allerdings hat sich gezeigt das durch die Stückzahlen und geringe Verfügbarkeiten ein Vertriebsnetzwerk über den Fachhandel schwer zu realisieren lässt. Wir sind aktuell dabei auf den Direktvertrieb für Knolly bikes umzustellen. Weitere Info's folgen noch diese Woche.


----------



## Phil-Joe (12. September 2016)

Danke für das Statement Stefan!

Ist mir auch immer lieber, wenn sich der "Betroffene" selbst meldet. Ist gut zu wissen. Kooperiert ihr eigentlich bei Tri-Cycles mit der Initiative Job-Rad?


----------



## vitaminc (12. September 2016)

pro-wheels schrieb:


> Banshee Probefahrt -> ? wird schwer übers Internet.
> Knolly bringt ein 29er, warte noch etwas



Ich versuche zu warten aber noch ist seitens Knolly alles Unbekannt, wäre natürlich Super wenn Noel noch dieses Jahr paar technische Details veröffentlichen könnte.


----------



## Phil-Joe (12. September 2016)

Woher habt ihr nur die Infos? Mal beim Noel angerufen? ^^


----------



## vitaminc (12. September 2016)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Woher habt ihr nur die Infos? Mal beim Noel angerufen? ^^


Ich vermute die Händler werden gut mit Info's versorgt, ich selbst lese auch bei forums.mtbr.com, da schreibt Noel selbst hin & wieder..
Das mit dem 29" ist schon länger im Gespräch und ich glaube man muss kein Prophet sein um zu wissen das zwangsläufig alle Hersteller ein Trail/AM/EN in 29" bringen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pro-wheels (12. September 2016)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ich vermute die Händler werden gut mit Info's versorgt, ich selbst lese auch bei forums.mtbr.com, da schreibt Noel selbst hin & wieder..
> Das mit dem 29" ist schon länger im Gespräch und ich glaube man muss kein Prophet sein um zu wissen das zwangsläufig alle Hersteller ein Trail/AM/EN in 29" bringen werden.


1*


----------



## Phil-Joe (13. September 2016)

Stimmt wohl. Aber das geistert ja leider auch schon seit gefühlten Ewigkeiten umher das Thema ...

Sollen sich mal auskäsen.


----------



## vitaminc (13. September 2016)

einfach nur schön:


----------



## Goddi8 (1. Oktober 2016)

Fettsack fertig




Ist aber maximal vollschlank mit 13,7 kg inkl sackschwerem Garminhalter


----------



## Stefan H (1. Oktober 2016)

@Goddi8 : Sehr schick.
Ist das eine OEM Gabel oder hast Du die Gabel decals anfertigen lassen?


----------



## Goddi8 (1. Oktober 2016)

Danke, die Decals für Gabel, Dämpfer und Kurbel sind von nldesigns


----------



## pro-wheels (1. Oktober 2016)

Sehr schick, viel Spass damit!


Goddi8 schrieb:


> Fettsack fertig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


schick


----------



## Phil-Joe (4. Oktober 2016)

Jupp, sieht gut aus.

Erzähl mal bissl was zur Allround-Eignung. Wie pedaliert es sich in der Ebene? Kommst du auch im gerade Geläuf gut auf Tempo? Das ist immer so eine Befürchtung, dass der Federweg dem entgegen steht.


----------



## Goddi8 (4. Oktober 2016)

Hi,
der Fettsack durfte jetzt 2 Tage im Südschwarzwald zeigen was er kann. Er kann was 
Von langen, flachen Transferetappen auf Schotter/Asphalt bis steil/technisch hoch/runter und schnell runter im "Flowtrail" war alles dabei.
Einstellung Dämpfer immer in High und noch im Grundsetup

Uphill
Ich hatte ein wenig Befürchtung, dass die Front beim Klettern leicht wird und als Alternative an eine absenkbare Gabel gedacht. Braucht es nicht. Auch im verblockten Trail berghoch kostet es nicht allzu viel Mühe das Vorderrad in der Spur zu halten. VR anlupfen für Stufen berghoch klappt auch gut ohne, dass es zu leicht wird (also nach der Stufe wieder stark runtergedrückt werden muss). 
Grip ist phänomenal. Im losen Schotter trotz Minion SS überhaupt kein Schlupf auch nicht bei Steigungen an der Kotzgrenze. Bei technischem Uphill habe ich das Gefühl der Hinterbau "tastet" den Untergrund regelrecht ab. Kein Pumpen nach dem Überfahren von z.B. Steinen sondern sauberes Überrollen mit Grip zu jedem Zeitpunkt.
Schön zentrale Sitzposition (ich 176, Rahmen M, Vorbau 50).

Downhill
Auch hier schön zentral. Airtime klasse, schöner Schwerpunkt. Hab noch nicht so viel rumgespielt (kann es auch nicht) aber mal ein wenig Scrubben ging ganz gut (Level 100 Scrub )
Bisher nicht allzu technisches gefahren. Zwei, drei Spitzkehren mit Umsetzen gingen locker.
Nervosität konnte ich nicht erkennen. Bin da aber auch nicht so empfindlich da ich auf alten Hardtails, mit 70er Lenkwinkel oder so, groß geworden bin.
Hinterbau auch hier erste Sahne. Der Ring am Dämpfer war ganz oben. Ich habs aber nicht gemerkt 
Allzu viel Popp ist nicht da. D.h. ein Bunny Hop will auch gehoppt werden, da kommt wenig Unterstützung vom Hinterbau. Ich hatte das Gefühl ihn ein wenig "mitschleppen" zu müssen. Liegt aber vielleicht auch noch am Dämpfersetup.
Agilität ist toll. Kurzer Manual um irgendetwas zu überrollen geht aus dem Handgelenk.
Grip ist auch hier toll. Wir sind in FR den Canadian abgefahren. Der ist staubtrocken und mit losen Sand/Steinen eingedeckt. Geil was der Hinterbau da an Bremstraktion mit dem Minion SS zulässt. Bremswellen interessieren ihn auch nicht.
Ebene
Das Rad geht jetzt nicht raketenmäßig vorwärts. Im Vergleich zu meinem Evil braucht es ein wenig um auf Touren zu kommen. Das ist aber auch schon alles. Wenn es läuft, läuft es. Der Dämpfer wippt auch ganz offen nur minimal (nur optisch zu erkennen, nicht zu spüren).

Fazit:
Im Vergleich zu meinem alten 301 (MK5 ein wenig umgebaut) mindestens ebenbürtig als Allrounder. Uphill besser (Sitzwinkel und Traktion), Downhill bisher nicht ausgereizt aber gefühlt auch besser. Für mich hauptsächlich weil die Stehposition deutlich besser ist. Das 301 bin ich aber fast 7 Jahre gefahren. Da steckt noch viel in den Knochen wo das Warden erst hin muss  und ich bin nicht der gnadenlose Ballertyp.

Mein erster Eindruck beim Warden war auch, oh kurz. Ich hab sogar das Oberrohr nachgemessen  Sitzposition ist kompakt aber beim Klettern sehr effizient. Stehposition war der erste Eindruck ist ein wenig optisch bedingt. Ich hab mir angewöhnt meinen Bauchnabel überm Tretlager zu halten. Das Tretlager war bisher immer im Rahmendreieck unten  beim Warden ist das ein ganzes Stück weiter hinten. Nachdem ich mich hier justiert hatte, ist alles wunderbar und die Länge passt.


----------



## Phil-Joe (5. Oktober 2016)

Das klingt schon mal sehr interessant. Danke für den ersten Erfahrungsbericht.

Für technischeres Fahren bzw. den Speed in der Ebene wäre vermutlich das Endo auch eine Idee gewesen. Aber deine Schilderungen vom Warden klingen bis hierher richtig gut. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass der Test hier auf mtb-news vom Endorphin richtig geil war. ^^

Immer dran bleiben und schön weiter schreiben. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mophi (6. Oktober 2016)

Hey Goddi8, das freut mich, dass dir das Radl so gut gefällt. Hatte ja am Anfang auch meinen Senf dazu beigetragen. Das mit dem "kurzen" Gefühl habe ich auch. Allerdings liegt das auch viel an der Rahmenkonstruktion, da das Rahmendreiecks des Hauptrahmen sehr klein ist, das Tretlager aber noch ein wenig nach hinten ragt.
Und technische Abfahrten (Bikestolpern) sind mit dem Warden auch sehr gut machbar. Habe ich im Sommer ausprobiert.


----------



## Goddi8 (9. Oktober 2016)

So, hab den Popp gefunden. Toll so ein voll einstellbarer Dämpfer. Muss man allerdings auch ein wenig Zeit investieren .
Gelandet bin ich bei HSR -1 im Vergleich zum Base-Setup. Rest nach wie vor Base.
Ausführlicher Test folgt beim Wasi nächsten Samstag.
Meine Hometrailwurzelteststrecke ist etwas gestresst


----------



## Phil-Joe (10. Oktober 2016)

Mach mal paar hübsche Bilder ... hier im Forum sind zu wenig Bilder!!! ^^


----------



## Goddi8 (10. Oktober 2016)

dann brauch ich einen Fotografen. ich muss ja fahre.


----------



## Phil-Joe (11. Oktober 2016)

Besorg dir halte einen .. leider wohnst du weiter weg. Sonst hätte ich mich mal angeboten. Die RX-100 macht schon nette Bilder ...


----------



## Goddi8 (11. Oktober 2016)

Dazu fahre ich zu schlecht, als dass sich extra ein Fotograf bemüht


----------



## Phil-Joe (12. Oktober 2016)

Ach komm' ... müssen ja keine Bewegtbilder sein. Und ein Still-Leben sollte ja zumindest adäquat den Aufbau zeigen können. ^^


----------



## Goddi8 (15. Oktober 2016)

@Phil-Joe 
Bitte scheen
Zeigt her Eure Knöllchen!


----------



## Vinschger-Biker (16. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin gestern das Knolly Warden Carbon  in L gefahren.

Ich bin 1, 83 mit einer SL von 84. Ich fand das L zu lang für mich. Was fahrt ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goddi8 (16. Oktober 2016)

176/87 und M mit 50 er Vorbau


----------



## zet1 (17. Oktober 2016)

Bilder? Hier mal ein paar von mir und meinem geliebten Chilcotin, das nun leider im Gebrauchtmarkt steht, da das Delirium nachkam


----------



## pro-wheels (19. Oktober 2016)




----------



## zet1 (20. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Dusius (18. Mai 2017)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zur Geo und denke das passt irgendwie hier rein  

Nun ich bin 192 lang, 92er Schrittlänge.. Ich denke es geht klar zum XL Rahmen, dieser hat aber schon ein recht langes Sitzrohr  
Hat jemand das Warden in XL und kann was dazu sagen? ne 150er Reverb sollte schon noch rein passen.

Grüße


----------



## Goddi8 (18. Mai 2017)

Mit XL kann ich dir nicht dienen aber vielleicht hilft dir auch das.
In den M Rahmen passt eine Moveloc 200 mit ein wenig Luft (ca. 1cm) rein. Ich habe eine Sitzhöhe von ca. 75cm (Tretlagermitte bis Satteloberfläche), Sattel dürfte ca. 4-5cm aufbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adam1987 (27. Januar 2018)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte gerade die Gleitlager an meinem Warden tauschen und habe 2 fragen:





Es geht um das Gelenk E bzw. um den E-F

1. Wenn ich Link E-D demontiert habe, wie bekomme ich den E-F von den Sitzstreben ab? Ich schätze mal das dieser auf einer Achse läuft, welche ich ausgeschlagen werden muss und bevor ich gewalt anwende wollte ich das klären.

2. Link E-F bewegt sich sehr straff. Der Gesamte Hinterbau läuft ohne Dämpfer sehr leichtgängig aber sobald ich E-F mit F verbinde wird es deutlich schwergängier. Ist das absicht oder stimmt da was nicht ?

Gruß
Adam


----------



## Goddi8 (27. Januar 2018)

Ich fange unten an.
Zu 2. ja, das gehört so. Zumindest fällt es mehreren auf. Sind ja nur Gleitlager an der beiden Gelenken und ich denke, das ist so gewünscht um das Wippen zu Minimieren.
Zu 1.
Selbst noch nicht gemacht aber hier ist es erklärt
http://forums.mtbr.com/knolly/knolly-mechanic-tips-tricks-846478.html

Hier ist auch der "schwergängige" Hinterbau beschrieben und, dass ein Teil einfach das Drehmoment der Schraube reduziert


----------



## Hypoz (4. Februar 2018)

Hi in die Runde,

ich bin am überlegen ob ich meinem Endorphin einen Spielgefährten Namens Warden an die Seite stelle. 
Die Gretchenfrage ist nun - wie könnte es anders sein - Warden in Carbon oder Alu? 
Abgesehen vom Werkstoff und Gewicht gibt es ja kleinere Unterschiede bei der Geometrie.
Fallen diese Unterschiede merklich ins Gewicht?
Oder anders gefragt: Lohnen sich die über 1.000 € mehr für die Carbonversion? 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen oder Empfehlungen?
Danke euch und ein schönes Wochenende.
Björn


----------



## mophi (4. Februar 2018)

Hallo @Hypoz 
also die Entscheidung ob es die 1000€ mehr für den Carbonrahmen wert sind kann dir keiner abnehmen (sorry für den 9mal klugen Spruch) ;-)
Aber ich kann dir sagen, dass ich vor einiger Zeit vor der gleichen Fragestellung stand und ich mich für den Alurahmen entschieden habe. Und ich bin damit immer noch happy. 
Allerdings glaube ich schon, dass man die kleinen, aber feinen Unterschiede der Geo spürt, sofern man die Rahmen wirklich gegeneinander im Test fährt und beide die gleichen Anbauteile haben.
Aber in dem Bereich kann man auch mit verschiedenen Parametern der Parts arbeiten: z.B. Länge des Vorbaus, Rise des Lenkers und und und.
VG


----------



## zet1 (5. Februar 2018)

die Frage wohl am ehesten: Willst du Gewicht sparen? Und wieviel ist dir das wert? Denn das ist ja wohl die grösste Berechtigung der Carbon Verarbeitung im Generellen...


----------



## Phil-Joe (5. Februar 2018)

Wäre als passende Ergänzung zum Endo nicht eher ein Deli sinnvoll? Wobei man "sinnvoll" schon wirklich auf den Prüfstand stellen muss. 

Ich persönlich würde zu einem extrem potenten Trailbike eher ein deutlich abfahrtslastigeres Geschoss stellen, womit man auch mal tagelange die Parks besudeln kann. Oder? Für mein Dafürhalten wäre das Warden im Vgl. zu nah am Endo, als dass es sich lohnen würde, die beiden nebenher zu fahren. Ich denke, dass dazu das Endo einfach zu viel kann. ;-)

Was allerdings das Herz sagt, dass einfach auch ein Warden möchte, steht auf einem anderen Blatt Papier.


----------



## RB_Toyride (19. März 2019)

Hi Leute, habe da auch mal eine Frage:
habe meine Partliste für das Warden ziemlich fertig. Jetzt bin ich nur am überlegen, welchen Dämpfer ich einbaue. 
An sich hätte ich gerne einen Stahlfederdämpfer eingebaut, da habe ich auch schon einen schönen gefunden, allerdings hätte der keine Lockout Funktion. 
Habe auch gelesen, dass die Knollys über wenig Anti Squad verfügen zugunsten der Traktion. Wie ist das bei euch?
Nutzt ihr bei euch gerade im Uphill oder auf geraden Strecken die Plattform Funktion?

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe. 

Vg Marc


----------



## Goddi8 (19. März 2019)

Hi Marc,
ich fahre aktuell den Inline COIL und vorher den Inline AIR. 
Ich nutze bei längeren "glatten" Uphills (also Strasse, Schotter) den Climb Switch in Mittelstellung. Lockout nutze ich gar nicht. 
Da gibt es auch keinen Unterschied zw. Air und Coil bei mir.
Beim Coil nutze ich bei technischen Uphills, verblockt usw., ab und an den Climb Switch um das Heck ein wenig höher zu halten - da geht's mir am eher um Bodenfreiheit an der Kurbel. Hier war der Air "besser".
Squad Probleme bzw. ein Zusammenziehen beim Beschleunigen, habe ich eigentlich nicht, egal auch welche Übersetzung (24/36 2-fach oder 30 1-fach ).


----------



## Oldskul (28. März 2019)

Hi Marc,sorry, etwas spät aber evtl. hilft es ja noch ...
Ich hatte auf meinem Warden C. einen Fox X2 mit MST Tuning (by Fahrrad Fahrwerk) - eine absolute Empfehlung! Allerdings habe ich den Climb Switch beim Bergauffahren schon regelmäßig verwendet. Gerade also bei einem Coil Dämpfer würde ich am Warden einen mit Kletterhilfe empfehlen ...


----------



## RB_Toyride (23. Juni 2019)

Soo, habe jetzt mal, nachdem ich etwas Zeit hatte, den kompletten Hinterbau mal auseinander genommen und alle Lager aufgemacht, gesäubert, neu abgeschmiert und wieder zusammen gesetzt. Dabei habe ich alle Schrauben mit der richtigen Angabe festgezogen. 
Mir ist jedoch aufgefallen, dass der Rahmen trotz alledem etwas schwergängig läuft. Gehe mal davon aus dass das an den gleitlagern liegt, die im Rahmen verbaut sind. Kann das sein? Ist das normal? Was kann man tun damit der Hinterbau leichter läuft?

Und wo bekomme ich die gleitlager her, sollte ich sie tauschen müssen?

Vg und Danke schonmal. 

Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mophi (24. Juni 2019)

Hallo @marc_us die Gleitlager kannst du bestimmt bei tricycles in Wiesbaden bestellen. Zumindest bekomme ich da meine her.


----------



## Goddi8 (26. Juni 2019)

Die Gleitlager kannst du direkt bei Igus bestellen. Fürs Alu Warden sind es die


Pos.AnzahlArt.-Nr.Bezeichnung EinzelGesamt14WFM-1012-05iglidur® W300 Bundbuchse Form F (metrisch) 2,67 EUR​10,68 EUR​22WFM-1012-17iglidur® W300 Bundbuchse Form F (metrisch) 2,76 EUR​5,52 EUR​*Versandkosten*​*3,20 EUR*​


----------



## ernmar (1. Juli 2019)

Hat hier schon mal jemand das Lager am hinteren Teil des Fourby4 Links geöffnet? Ich kann die Schraube 15 links und rechts lockern und zum großen Teil herausdrehen. Aber irgendwann bleibt die Schraube hängen und geht nicht weiter raus. Das Gewinde scheint dann am Ende zu sein, aber irgendwo klemmt es noch. Ich kann die Schraube nicht herausziehen.


----------



## Goddi8 (1. Juli 2019)

Kannst du auf beiden Seiten die Schraube komplett rausdrehen? Normalerweise bekommst du eine Seite nicht auf - vor allem wenn da Locticte dran ist. 
Hilft nur den Hinterbau abzubauen bzw. eben die Sitzstreben und dann das Teil auszuschlagen. Schau mal hier








						Knolly Mechanic Tips & Tricks
					

Throughout different threads I see a lot of good information on tune-ups, repairs and other bike mechanic stuff. Unfortunately, when I need the info it’s often difficult/impossible to find. My guess is that I’m not the only one with this problem, so I’m starting this thread as a place to collect...




					forums.mtbr.com
				




Bei mir hat es gereicht die Welle (oder Shaft im Link) mit Schonbacken zu klemmen, die Schraube konnte ich dann öffnen. 
Toll wäre die Welle hätte einen Innensechskant zum Gegenhalten, dann könnte man sich das sparen.


----------



## ernmar (1. Juli 2019)

Ich bekomme beide Seiten gleich weit rausgedreht. Aber eben weiter geht es nicht. Hab aber auch das Warden Carbon. Das scheint noch bissel anders zu sein, als die Aluvariante.


----------



## Goddi8 (1. Juli 2019)

Ah, sorry. Das kann sein, das Carbon habe ich mir noch nicht so genau angeschaut. Wenn es aber wie beim Alu ist, d.h. beide Schrauben öffnen linksrum, würde ich eine Schraube schließen und versuchen die andere ganz auf zu bekommen.


----------



## RB_Toyride (2. Juli 2019)

Hi,
Nun habe ich den von @Goddi8 verlinkten Thread doch mal ausführlich gelesen. Dabei haben sich ein paar Fragen ergeben. 
Wie steht ihr zu der Aussage, dass man die Hinterbaulager nicht komplett mit fett füllen soll? Habe meine bis oben hin voll gemacht und habe jetzt doch bedenken. 
Und was haltet ihr davon, die Stellen, an denen Gleitlager zum Einsatz kommen, mit weniger Drehmoment anzuziehen, und dafür mit schraubensicherung zu montieren? Wie steht ihr dazu und welche sollte ich in diesem Fall nehmen?

Vg Marc


----------



## Goddi8 (2. Juli 2019)

Das zusätzliche Befüllen der Lager hab ich vor mehr als 10 Jahren das letzte mal gemacht. Bei neuen vernünftigen Lagern ist das IMO unnötig.

Die Verbindung an den Gleitlagern schließe ich mit dem vorgegeben Drehmoment. Klar läuft der Hinterbau im Ständer dann etwas zäh, ich denke aber das soll so. Ich hatte für eine Ausfahrt weniger Drehmoment, gerade mal die Schrauben angelegt. Einen Unterschied beim Fahren habe ich nicht bemerkt.


----------



## ernmar (2. Juli 2019)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Ah, sorry. Das kann sein, das Carbon habe ich mir noch nicht so genau angeschaut. Wenn es aber wie beim Alu ist, d.h. beide Schrauben öffnen linksrum, würde ich eine Schraube schließen und versuchen die andere ganz auf zu bekommen.


ja man kann beide Schrauben links herum öffnen. Ok dann versuche ich das heute Abend nochmal. Die eine Seite fest ziehen und dann versuchen die andere zu lösen. Da liegt in der Sitzstrebe wohl eine Hülse die von beiden Seiten ein Gewinde hat? Sieht auf der Explosionszeichnung vom Carbonmodell leider nicht so aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goddi8 (2. Juli 2019)

Du könntest recht haben. Ich habe mir das Bild gerade angeschaut. Beim Carbon fehlen auf jeden Fall die inneren Gleitlager in der die Hülse/Achse läuft. Kann sein, dass das beim Carbon doch ganz anders gelöst ist.
Im Zweifel einfach kurz bei Tri-Cycles nachfragen. Die sind eigentlich recht hilfreich


----------



## ernmar (2. Juli 2019)

hab schon eine Email hingeschrieben.


----------



## ernmar (14. Juli 2019)

So endlich mal eine Runde gefahren. Auch wenn es heute eher eine Schlamm- und Rutschschlacht war.


----------



## Matze2080 (7. August 2019)

Hi Zusammen,

hab an meinem Warden Carbon ein paar Lackabplatzer. Betrifft den Neongelb lackierten Bereich hinter dem Tretlager,
Hat jemand einen Tipp, wo ich den passenden Lack zum ausberssern finde?

Grüße Matze


----------



## Deleted 451493 (29. August 2019)

Am besten bei Knolly direkt nach den Farbcode fragen, wenn es ein Standardfarbton ist (ähnlich wie NCS,RAL,..), kannst du dir eine kleine Flasche zum ausbessern bei 123Lack.de bestellen.

Zu bedenken ist jedoch, das gerade die Tagesleuchtfarben sich abbauen und an Glanz/Intensivität verlieren....


----------



## RB_Toyride (14. November 2019)

Hallo liebe Knolly Gemeinde, 

nach einiger Zeit, die ich ehrlich gesagt auch lieber auf dem Rad verbracht habe, möchte ich nun mal meinen eigenen Aufbauthread mit euch teilen. 

Link zum Artikel:








						My reasons to switch to Knolly Warden - In Depth Review
					

Knolly Warden In Depth Review: After trying bike from SantaCruz and Evil Bikes, I came across Knolly, a company straight outta Vancouver.




					www.awesome-mtb.com
				




Die Seite ist natürlich generell sehr empfehlenswert. 

LG Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adam1987 (14. November 2019)

marc_us schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Knolly Gemeinde,
> 
> nach einiger Zeit, die ich ehrlich gesagt auch lieber auf dem Rad verbracht habe, möchte ich nun mal meinen eigenen Aufbauthread mit euch teilen.
> 
> ...



Sehr schön, freud mich das mein Rahmen in gute Hände gekommen ist.


----------



## RB_Toyride (29. Juni 2020)

Hi, 

nachdem ich mich dazu entschlossen habe, meinem Warden mal einen neuen Anstrich zu verpassen, habe ich mir überlegt, in diesem Zuge auch gleich mal alle Lager und Schrauben am Rad zu tauschen. 

Welche Lager würdet ihr mir diesbezüglich empfehlen?
Das original Set von Knolly über zB Tri Cycles oder evtl doch z.B. welche von Enduro Bearings. Da ließt man ja, dass die recht gut wären?!

Welche Lager bräuchte ich da denn dann für eine vollständige Erneuerung?
Also Maße und Anzahl. Die benötigten Gleitlager hat mir @Goddi8 ja schon genannt. 

Hat jemand von euch zufällig noch Teile übrig, welche ich für mein Vorhaben gebrauchen könnte?

Greets M


----------



## Goddi8 (29. Juni 2020)

ich hab welche von Enduro genommen, normalerweise nehme ich aber SKF. 
Bin mit den Enduro aber soweit zufrieden


----------



## RB_Toyride (1. Juli 2020)

Hab jetzt doch die von Knolly über Tri Cycles genommen.

Scheinen ja auch nicht verkehrt zu sein, wenn die alten jetzt so lange gehalten haben.

Greets M

PS:
Fotos vom Aufbau in neuer Lackierung folgen, sobald das Teil wieder steht.


----------



## RB_Toyride (2. August 2020)

Hi,

eine Frage zum Lagerwechsel. 
Habe soweit alle Lager getauscht, allerdings habe ich bei der Wippe das Problem, dass sich das große Lager nicht wirklich gerade einpressen lässt. Liegt vermutlich daran, dass die andere Seite des Lagersitzes (Innenseite der Wippe) nicht gerade ist, und das Lager somit verkantet. 
Habt ihr mir da einen Tipp für mich, wie ich das Lager am einfachsten rein bekomme, ohne mir den Lagersitz zu ruinieren?

Greets M


----------



## Goddi8 (2. August 2020)

Wie presst du denn eine? mit passendem Werkzeug oder "Bastellösung"? 
Ich hatte beim großen Lager am Rahmen für die Schwinge ein ähnliches Problem und dann das hier gekauft: 

amazon

Durch die gescheite Führung des Lagers hat es dann funktioniert (Lager vorher ins Eisfach und Rahmen mit dem Föhn erwärmt)


----------



## RB_Toyride (3. August 2020)

Hi, bisher mit Aufsätzen und Schraubstock. Also eher Bastellösung. 
Taugt das set was? 
Dann würde ich das einfach mal bestellen. 

Greets M


----------



## Goddi8 (3. August 2020)

Für den ab und an Gebrauch (also etwas einmal im Jahr) bin ich zufrieden. Der größte Vorteil ist, dass das Lager nicht "mitdreht". München ist leider ein wenig weit sonst hätte ich dir meins kurz geliehen


----------

